# “I have an immune system” he said.



## mellowyellow (May 30, 2021)

A 33-year-old sheriff’s deputy in the United States who publicly criticised the effectiveness of coronavirus vaccines has died from Covid-19 complications.

Daniel Trujillo, a married father of two, died on Wednesday.


----------



## Nathan (May 30, 2021)

I’ve heard the “I’ve got an immune system” statement from several people that drink that certain type of koolaid.  Sad how normal people can be programmed.


----------



## win231 (May 30, 2021)

As much as they love to report such things to generate sufficient fear, most of us are aware of the fact that people have died of other conditions, illnesses & injuries & if they tested positive for Covid, the cause of death is listed as "Covid," whether it had anything to do with the death or not.
That type of reporting includes traffic accidents & other injuries.  If they weren't deceptive to begin with, maybe more people would believe what they say.  And, the "Cause of Death" is not as simple as some would like to believe.
https://publichealthmatters.blog.gov.uk/2020/08/12/behind-the-headlines-counting-covid-19-deaths/
https://www.cebm.net/covid-19/death-certificate-data-covid-19-as-the-underlying-cause-of-death/


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 167357
> A 33-year-old sheriff’s deputy in the United States who publicly criticised the effectiveness of coronavirus vaccines has died from Covid-19 complications.
> 
> Daniel Trujillo, a married father of two, died on Wednesday.


Sadly, this isn't an uncommon story of someone who publicly proclaimed his/her immune system (or God's protection) would be sufficient armor against this virus, and then was horribly sickened or died from Covid complications.


----------



## Chet (May 31, 2021)

It was just a quick check on google but: "The immune system keeps a record of every germ (microbe) it has ever defeated so it can recognize and destroy the microbe quickly if it enters the body again."

So, no past germ means no immunity.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 31, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Sadly, this isn't an uncommon story of someone who publicly proclaimed his/her immune system *(or God's protection)* would be sufficient armor against this virus


That is not a fair statement about Gods Protection with people that have Immune deficiency like myself and the vaccine is worthless to us. I can't speak for the other people but myself I use most of the protection out there and I do heavily depend on God to protect me.


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> That is not a fair statement about Gods Protection with people that have Immune deficiency like myself and the vaccine is worthless to us. I can't speak for the other people but myself I use most of the protection out there and I do heavily depend on God to protect me.


Some preachers and church members believed God would protect them from the virus and learned otherwise.  I'm not saying that God doesn't protect us, just that relying solely on that protection can be folly.  Using the protection out there in addition to prayers for safety is a wise course, particularly for people who cannot be vaccinated.


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

And let us remember the old saying:  "God helps those who help themselves."


----------



## Becky1951 (May 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> And let us remember the old saying:  "God helps those who help themselves."


God also helps those who are unable to help themselves.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> And let us remember the old saying:  "God helps those who help themselves."


Yes, and God gave us the intelligence to devise methods of keeping us well, and healthy. Since God created those methods for us,  how can we not use His gifts?


----------



## Becky1951 (May 31, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Yes, and God gave us the intelligence to devise methods of keeping us well, and healthy. Since God created those methods for us,  how can we not use His gifts?


Not arguing, just asking a question. God created man/woman, (us humans), and humans make mistakes.
So how do we know that some methods are not a mistake?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

Deputy Daniel Trujillo obviously misunderstood how the immune system works. Certainly doesn't make you immune to everything that comes along.


----------



## Irwin (May 31, 2021)

They're saying that this antivaxxer cop contracted the virus on the job so his family is eligible for full benefits at taxpayer's expense.


----------



## Lewkat (May 31, 2021)

We all have immune systems.  The efficacy of each is what will determine our resistance to pathogens.


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Good return to sanity, Lewkat.


----------



## squatting dog (May 31, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I’ve heard the “I’ve got an immune system” statement from several people that drink that certain type of koolaid.  Sad how normal people can be programmed.


Yeah, kinda like believing some paper mask is some kind of super protector  from any virus. 
Of course the fact that he obviously had other issues and thus died from Covid-19 complications was kind of glossed over.


----------



## Buckeye (May 31, 2021)

My condolences to Officer Trujillo's family and close friends.


----------



## Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

They say that "The Good Die Young", but it might be
God recalling them to fix a "Glitch" in their brains then
put the modified person back again!

Mike.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 1, 2021)

There's a video of him mocking anyone getting the vaccine calling them f___sticks. He was such a charming man. So sad.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Of course the fact that he obviously had other issues and thus died from Covid-19 complications was kind of glossed over



I've heard or seen no evidence or discussion of Trujillo having "other issues." Have you?


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 1, 2021)

The article said HE died from Covid-19  Complications. Doesn't that suggest that there may have been underlying issues that may have lead to covid complications?
Without viewing an autopsy I can't say for certain, but, Obesity is defiantly a possible issue.


----------



## win231 (Jun 1, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> The article said HE died from Covid-19  Complications. Doesn't that suggest that there may have been underlying issues that may have lead to covid complications?
> Without viewing an autopsy I can't say for certain, but, Obesity is defiantly a possible issue.


Right now, the goal is selling people on the vaccine.  We can't expect them to report anything that might interfere with that goal.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...iffs-deputy-33-dies-of-covid-19-complications

So he had his bit of fun mocking people who had received the vaccine, saying they would grow appendages on their foreheads.  Most of that Sheriff's Dept. did not get the vaccine, and probably didn't wear masks, and they had an enormous percentage of Covid victims, though so far he was the only one to die of it.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 2, 2021)

Saw another interesting tidbit today. 
The CDC silently updated their numbers this week to show that only 6% of all coronavirus deaths were completely due to the coronavirus alone.  The rest of the deaths pinned to the China coronavirus are attributed to individuals who had other serious issues going on.
Also, most of the deaths are very old Americans with co-morbidities.
Oh yeah, and through the FIA it seems like the wonder Dr. knew a little more info in January that he kind of left out of any press meetings. 

Screenshot of CDC  page 
and a shot of Dr Fauci e-mail. (note the date)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Sunny said:


> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...iffs-deputy-33-dies-of-covid-19-complications
> 
> So he had his bit of fun mocking people who had received the vaccine, saying they would grow appendages on their foreheads.  Most of that Sheriff's Dept. did not get the vaccine, and probably didn't wear masks, and they had an enormous percentage of Covid victims, though so far he was the only one to die of it.


According to the article he was the second to die from it in May alone.  Considering this to be a line of duty death is outrageous in my opinion.  

"Trujillo is the second DSD deputy to die from COVID-19 this month. On May 16, 51-year-old Deputy James Herrera also died from COVID. He was also assigned to the Downtown Detention Center and was a 25-year veteran of the department. Sheriff Diggins said Herrera's passing would also be considered a line of duty death."


----------



## Jules (Jun 2, 2021)

StarSong said:


> passing would also be considered a line of duty death."


Whenever people are pleased with these types of decisions, they often forget that the funds come out taxpayers’ pockets.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> Whenever people are pleased with these types of decisions, they often forget that the funds come out taxpayers’ pockets.


Are you kidding me? With the way the government is printing and spending money now a days on BS. Taxpayers are screwed no matter which way anyone looks at it.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 2, 2021)

Doctor who mocked critics of the vaccine jab, dies within days of getting it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> Whenever people are pleased with these types of decisions, they often forget that the funds come out taxpayers’ pockets.


I'm a taxpayer and certainly support the use of tax payer money for the benefit of his family.  And I didn't forget anything...


----------

